# Formula 1



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have an Etisalat box in the house here in Abu Dhabi. There are more channels that you'd ever need. But, what channel shows the F1 races.
Can I get the F1 channel somehow?

Oh, I might need to give up this life and go back to the UK if I cant watch Top Gear

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
F1 was shown on the Bein sports channels last year.
You get these through the Etisalat Elife subscription.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Ah, ok
I have Bein, i'll have a look.

Cheers Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Top Gear (UK version) shows currently on Action channel (part of eLife basic package).


----------

